
Amazon uses ReactJS on their new “Brand Stores” - blairanderson
https://medium.com/@blairanderson/amazons-new-brand-stores-utilizing-react-framework-a22f56e9e206
======
blairanderson
Given the super heated discussion about Facebook Patents clause on their OSS I
found this pretty awesome.

